# مطلوب مساعده في اللحام



## عاشق ومخاوي (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ياشباب حبيت اخذ بنصيحتكم ومتحير في موضوع اني اشتغل او اكمل دراسه 
على تخصص هندسة اللحام ولا ndt 
ابغي نصيحتكم


----------



## عمرو محمد حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

Ndt افضل بكتير


----------



## A_S_2007 (11 يوليو 2011)

مفيش حاجه اسمها لحام و لا ndt اساسا 
لو انت شغال في مجال الحام عموما فانت محتك بالاختبارات اللااتلافيه و ده شئ طبيعي جدا


----------

